
Public Service Announcement: You Should Not Force Quit Apps on iOS - zdw
https://daringfireball.net/2017/07/you_should_not_force_quit_apps
======
warrenm
Unless they misbehave

Or you want to

No, it won't (probably) help your battery

But who cares? It's ___my_ __phone

~~~
muddi900
John Gruber cares.

Stop holding the phone wrong!

